# Fife and Ninewells Rollercoster part 3



## Dory10

Hi everyone

I've set up a part 3 thread for you as part 2 was getting very long, I've posted a link at the end of the last thread so hopefully everyone can find your new home easily.

Happy chatting and lots of  

Dory  
(Your new board mod)
xxx


----------



## miyu

Hi everyone ,

Me and DH are on Ninewells waiting list following an unsuccesful cycle in GCRM. I can have 2 cycles through NHS. Do you know if Ninewells will count our failed cycle towards an NHS cycle and i lose one of the cycles ?

Also how long does it take to start the cycle once we have the initial consultation in Ninewells ?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hi miyu. Sorry to hear about your unsuccessful cycle. ************** is the business manager at Ninewells and she would probably be the one to tell you about how many NHS cycles you're entitled to. I think that the GCRM cycle might count...but you should definitely check.

I am currently in treatment at Ninewells. We had our initial consultation in March 2014 and our fresh cycle treatment started in August 2014 - so that was 5 months. I found everyone to be a bit vague about waiting times. Everyone kept saying that the waiting list wasn't very long - but 5 months felt like a long time to me!!! I am currently doing a FET cycle and I have been told that if it is unsuccessful, I will have to wait a further 3-4 months to do a second cycle.

Good luck!


----------



## miyu

Hi Crystal Lil. All the best of luck with your FET I'm sure you're counting the days now ! 

Do you remember how long it took to start the cycle after you've gone into the screening appointment ? We are told that they'll do the screening tests as well on this appointment. Last time i had 12 mature eggs but only 4 fertilised and 6 abnormally fertilised. I am hoping we'll get a better fertilisation rate this time !

On the letter they sent us they say if this cycle is unsuccesful we'll be put to the back of the waiting list for the next cycle. So much waiting !


----------



## Wishings15

I've got an appointment on Monday for Fife Gyno, we will be referred to Ninewells for IVF. From my understanding of the criteria you are not counted when it's private. 

We've waited four months just for this appointment to be moved on because I defo require IVF, it's just that I've a new partner.

Does anyone know the timescale for the first appointment at Dundee and the IVF waiting list times?


----------



## miyu

We had our gynae appointment in Jan which we got referred to Dundee and got the first IVF appointment for May so its 4 months. Based on the letter we received from Dundee the waiting times were 6 months when we got referred.


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hi miyu - thanks for your good wishes. 7 days to go until official testing day! All the waiting is very frustrating, isn't it? It has driven me out of my mind at times.

This is what happened to me: I live in Glasgow and was on the Glasgow Royal Infirmary waiting list from about June 2013. I got a call from GRI in Jan 2014. They told me that if I was prepared to transfer my care over to Ninewells or Edinburgh, I would join a shorter waiting list and be seen sooner. I was told that waiting lists at Ninewells were the shortest (out of GW, ED or DD) and that I might be seen within 2-3 months. I agreed to transfer to Ninewells and we had our screening appointment in March 2014. They did all the paperwork and blood tests at that appointment. We then started treatment in August 2014 (about 5.5 months later). I'm not sure what the waiting times are now - I'm sure you could phone the Business Manager, and she would be able to help you. Her number is on their website: http://www.acudundee.org/

wishingonastar2015 - if my experience is anything to go by, once you have been referred, your screening appointment should be within the next 6-8 weeks, I think. Again, the Business Manager might be able to give you more accurate advice?

I didn't fully understand the process when I was going through it. I missed the open evening - so maybe that would have helped. When I was first told that I would be seen in 2-3 months, I thought that would mean I'd start treatment in 2-3 months. I didn't realise that there would be a further 5 month wait after the screening appointment until starting treatment. I know that there is pressure on all the units to bring down waiting lists, so maybe things are improving now. Although most people at Ninewells are very nice and kind, I have sometimes found that they are not great at communicating timescales. They should be better at this because it's so important to us patients - we feel like all we are doing is waiting!!

Good luck to both of you. I hope you get into the system soon so that you can start your treatment. x
*
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## Wishings15

That's great news. I was honestly thinking it was going to be longer. I've been saving all year for a private round and literally, done overtime for 30 days in a row. 

But to know that it's not that far away, esp if it doesn't work is good news.  It's hard figuring out the eligibility criteri,  my partner has 3 kids kids, not home, tho. So hopefully we get approved 

I called the number back in Jan they said 6-9 months. 

But the wait just for my appointment was 4 months. I know it's free and we are lucky to have the nhs, but I just think sometimes, that I've got to be the most impatient person I know.

How did your cycle go? What was your fertilisation rate rate, ans embryo grades? 

I found the tww the most frustrating time with ivf, the hardest in fact. Looking back I wish I hadn't tested as much. But my af came only 6 day after ET.

Wishing you luck, are you waiting until OTD? 

Xxx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Must be good to know that you have the back up funding for a private round, just in case? I also found the eligibility criteria difficult to understand. I do hope you get approved.

I think this process makes you feel unreasonably impatient when it's actually just normal. I feel like I've been waiting to get pregnant for years already, so even a few more weeks delay feels interminable.

My fresh cycle went surprisingly smoothly....until I got OHSS. I was on the short protocol, which was excellent. Only really a couple of weeks of injecting myself (which wasn't as bad as I'd thought). The egg collection seemed to come round pretty quickly. I had started to feel pretty uncomfortable by my second scan (the one before EC) - very bloated and slightly waddling. I didn't realise that this wasn't a normal part of the process. When I went for my scan, the nurse could hardly count how many follicles there were - they just seemed to go on endlessly. So, I was warned that they might not go ahead with the transfer directly after the EC and I was given a leaflet about OHSS.

I have PCOS and my AMH was 56. They didn't monitor me particularly closely after starting me on the stims and only really reduced the dose after it was already too late.

Anyway - they collected 35 eggs (!) and we ended up with 8 blastocysts for freezing. 5 were 5-day blastocysts and 3 were day-6. They only freeze the top graded blasts - we had 2 x 4AAs and I can't remember the rest but they were all felt to be high quality. So, in many ways that was really lucky - hopefully it means that I don't ever have to go through the whole stims thing again!

I had to wait 4 months before starting an FET cycle to let the drugs get out of my system. The first cycle was cancelled because my lining wasn't thick enough. I think then I only had to wait another 6 weeks or so before starting the next FET cycle. This time, I was on high dose oestrogen patches and my lining thickened up really nicely. In the end, the 2 grade 4AAs were thawed because only one of them actually survived the thawing process and that one was transferred. 

I'm now 7dp5dt. It's hard to concentrate on anything but I don't think I'm *totally* crazy yet. I feel like I've had a lot of 2wws in my time - lots of TTC naturally (and bbt charting and the likes) and also 10 rounds of clomid - but this is different. This time I know the egg has fertilised and that the embryo has started to develop. I know it was a high quality one. So, I'm hopeful. I'm having lots of symptoms but it's highly probable that they're due to the cyclogest/progesterone, so I'm trying not to focus on them too much! 

I don't know if I'll wait for OTD - I've read that a sensitive HPT should be able to detect a pregnancy from 9dp5dt but I've been told to test at 14dp5dt. This seems like a long wait but maybe it's to avoid getting a BFP for a chemical pg? I'm going to see how I go over the weekend...I might crack! Then again, no news is good news and this is the most pregnant I've ever been, so I don't want to spoil it!!!


----------



## Wishings15

Thats really good embryos, No news is defo good news. 

I know the feeling about waiting, it's just a waiting game all the time, every month. But when you get this close makes you feel like you have more control and more hope to an extent x 

Am really surprised about the lack of monitoring but getting OHSS and having to wait for the transfer must have been hard. Getting 40 eggs is a plus tho, did you end up taking time off work 

Fingers crossed for you, defiantly sounds like you've got good grades  xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks! I did take about a week off work after EC because of the OHSS. I've read others' accounts of OHSS and I don't think mine was the a severe case - probably moderate. Mainly very uncomfortable to move around. I had to wear compression stockings and inject myself with clexane (blood thinner), which was quite horrible but at least I wasn't hospitalised. Fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi miyu and other ladies. Just to give an indication we had our initial appointment and had all our screening tests done. We got a letter with the results from our blood tests through a couple of weeks ago and yesterday we got a package through containing supercur spray and advising we should start our treatment with my May period, so that was a little sooner than we'd hoped. At the screening appointment we were told it would be another 3 months from then so that's not too bad. And at least it gives us something more definite to focus on so we can start to plan a bit! Exciting! Hope you get word through soon. X x


----------



## Wishings15

I've got my first Gyneo appointment tomorrow at Fife, am just hoping to get referred to Dundee and that I dont have to go through all the tests again.

I've no tubes so, fingers crossed will update tomorrow to see what they say regarding waiting times and criteria. 

Excited that its moving forward x


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi ladies. Just wondering if anyone is undergoing (or just about to) treatment at Ninewells? I'm starting DR next Friday and still awaiting a date for first scan. Just thought it would be good to share experiences x x


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi ladies. I'm currently down regging for our first shot at IVF and our clinic is Ninewells. Just wondered if anyone else was undergoing treatment there just now too? X x


----------



## Wishings15

Hi,

I monitor this from time to time. Am currently waiting for my referral. Got one more appointment on the 2nd of June, then my documents are sent to Dundee. 

It's not that busy on this thread. Can I ask how long you waited on the list and how you are finding the clinic so far?

XX


----------



## one_day_maybe

Hi, wondering if I can join you?  We had our first appointment at Ninewells today for a privately funded fet following a successful cycle at a clinic down south.

Looking to have the fet later in the year but went today to get the ball rolling xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi ladies - at last I have some company!! Wishingonastar, how did your appointment go today? We got referred by our GP in December last year and were told waiting list was 3-6 months. That's pretty much been spot on. We have our consultation appointment in March then got sent my nasal spray in the post and told to start it with my May period. I've been DR since 22nd May and have my baseline scan next Tuesday 9th June. 
And welcome to you too onedaymaybe. Exciting that you'll be shortly doing a FET!
How did you find Ninewells? We went to an open evening in January which was excellent and made us feel like we weren't the only ones going through this. Staff have been really friendly and approachable so far so hopefully that's a sign of things to come.
Looking forward to hearing your news as you progress and please feel free to ask any questions as I get a bit further into things. Going in quite quickly now. Hope the time flies in for you both too x x


----------



## miyu

Hi Dawny. All the best with your cycle !xx We had our consultation with Dundee in May 6th. Were told that we would be on top of NHS list either June or July. How long did it take for your medicine to arrive after your consultation appointment ?

Hi onedaymaybe. Congrats on your wee baby. Its great to hear baby news on these forums, gives me hope to give my good news one day too. Hope this year's FET goes just as good xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi miyu. It was probably only about 2-3 weeks after our consultation appointment that we got out the nasal spray. They send you a treatment plan too. Think we might have been sent out the lenters with results of our blood tests just before that. Good luck and hope you hear soon.x x


----------



## Wishings15

That's us got the all clear on my Tsh levels and referral sent on the 4th June, so just waiting on the acknowledgement letter, confirming that we r on the list. Sooo excited.

How is your cycle going? X


----------



## Fyfey

Hey ladies - I've not been on here for a long time... Got my long awaited IVF BFP last August... We now have a 9 week old baby girl! 

How's everyone doing here?! 

Wishing on a star I see your from Fife, as am I!  

I can't recommend Ninewells highly enough the care and attention I received there was second to none. 

For those of you that have undergone IVF/FET after a live birth (IVF) did you get this funded or did you pay?! How long did you have too wait?? 
Obviously I'm not thinking about trying again so soon, but it's good to know what my options are for the future. 

Thanks ladies  xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi Wishingonastar. That's so exciting you're on the list. Things will fly in for you now! I can't believe how quickly it's gone in for us since being referred, particularly these last few months.
Aww Fyfey, your post has made me melt - congratulations on the arrival of your precious baby girl. I have found Ninewells fantastic so far. Had my baseline scan last Tuesday so now on the Gonal F injections and so far, so good. Have my next scan on Friday so fingers crossed it's all looking good. I've actually been pretty calm through it all and really trying to stay on an even keel. It's lovely to hear such a happy story!! X x


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations Fyfey    I moved your other post about FET funding to the FET threads as more people will see it and be able to offer advice, hope that's ok.  From my understanding it will depend on your CCG but most only fund treatment to a successful result, i.e a healthy baby so if you are lucky and entitled to 3 funded IVF cycles but fall pregnant on cycle one and go on to have a healthy baby then your funding ceases and you would be responsible for the cost of future treatment be it a fresh cycle or FET.  You'd need to check out the specifics of your CCG as they differ so much from area to area.

Dory
xxx


----------



## one_day_maybe

Hi Fyfey, congratulations on the birth of your lg, I hope things are going well.

We had an appointment recently at Ninewells to discuss FET and were told that as we already had our little one that we would have to fund it ourselves.  To be honest, I think this is fair enough, there is only so much NHS money to go around so I would rather it went to those that are still to achieve their little miracle.  We're saving just now and hoping to try with our one and only frostie before the end of the year.

It's great to hear that people have had positive experiences at Ninewells as our successful cycle was at a different clinic we were in 2 minds about whether to have our frozen embryo moved there or for me to travel 300+ miles to the old clinic.  

Hope everyone else is keeping well xxx


----------



## loopylulu888

hey everyone havemt been on in a wee while.. I have a little terror who turned 1 on the 18th after a successful cycle. we camt afford any more treatment so will be tring naturallu but have been referred back to gynae.. prob get on the clomid again once I stop breastfeeding himso could be a while yet.. also a fellow fifer   gluck with all your cycles. ninewells was fab with us. ohss and hospitalised with it too and they were still fab xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi loopylulu. Aw, that's fantastic you got your wee boy. I'm going in for EC tomorrow tomorrow. It's all happening so fast. Ninewells have been absolutely great so far. Really put you at ease. Just hoping the rest of the experience is so positive. Good luck with your next steps whatever you decide to do and congratulations on getting your wee boy. X x


----------



## Soul_sista

Hi everyone 
Been stalking a few forums and this one seemed the friendliest so thought I'd join.  I've been TTC for two years. Got pg four months after started trying sadly mc at 6 weeks. Since then not a sniff of a BFP. 
I'm under the care of Ninewells and will be starting the nasal spray next week for our first shot at IVF. Bit nervous about how it will be, four times a day seems so intrusive! But in the grand scheme of things it isn't that long but I know it will feel like forever! 

Dawny - you must waiting for ET now? How you feeling after EC? 

Sending you all a ton of baby dust and here's hoping we get a positive result.


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi soulsista, good luck for your first IVF. Ninewells have been absolutely fantastic. And re the nasal spray, yeah it does seem quite a bit of upheaval but I can honestly say it's not been nearly as bad as I thought and has really gone in quick. Especially from the stimming stage onwards. This week has flown in. Had EC on Tuesday, 7 eggs collected and 5 have fertilised. Will get another call tomorrow to see how they are developing. The waiting is the hardest! I wish.you all the best for your upcoming cycle. X x


----------



## Soul_sista

Thank you Dawny, that's really kind of you. I hope you get super positive news today and are feeling ok after EC.


----------



## Soul_sista

Hi folks
Just had a quick question, seems a bit silly but I'll ask it anyway! With the nasal spray it says to store it upright,
however if the dose is 4 x a day then I'll have to take the spray to work with me and it will most likely be in my handbag and not upright. Did y'all who have done it just keep it on your bag through the day? What times did you take it? Cheers


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi soulsista. Yeah, I had mine in my bag and didn't seem to make any difference. I took mine at 6.30. 12.30, 5.30 and 9.30 roughly. I don't think it matters a huge amount if you don't stick to exactly the same times each day and it doesn't have to be perfectly equally spaced throughout the day. Good luck with it. X x


----------



## Soul_sista

Thanks so much for the prompt reply, Dawny. Im finding it's very easy to get worked up
about things like this in anticipation. Probably just need to chill! Yea I was thinking 7am, 12noon, 5pm and 10pm. Did you find it was better to do on an empty stomach/with food or did it not make any difference? I guess I'll just get in to the habit and find the best way to manage it.

How are you doing?


----------



## 2nd time lucky

I think your proposed times sound absolutely fine. I don't think it matters at all whether you take it before or after food. You'll just find your own routine. I really found it fine.via anything I was like "is that it?" as you barely even feel it going up your nose, it's a very light puff. Totally natural to be worrying about it before you start though. My advice is to try your best to just take things one step at a time. It takes a hell of a lot of patience so keeping busy is also advisable. Good luck.
I'm currently only day 2 into my 2 week wait and getting impatient already. Back at work today though so hoping the time goes in quick. X x


----------



## Soul_sista

Very helpful advice Dawny, thank you so much. I've got lots of books to read and we are in the process of adopting a cat, so plenty to keep me busy! 

I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you and your little bean.  
xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Aww thank you  x x


----------



## Catherine-anne

Hi ladies.

Thought I'd join u all as I also get treated at ninewells. I've been stalking these forums for years and didn't realise there was one specific to us ladies. Hope u r all doing well.
I have been under ninewells acu since 2009. I've had a few cycles now and also have a beautiful  daughter. 
The staff at the clinic have been great and have always put me at ease through the most uncomfortable  and embarrassing  procedures.
What us ladies  have to go through eh.

Anyway I'm due for my 2nd action scan 2mrw and EC Tuesday  so I'm starting to get quite excited now


----------



## Soul_sista

Hi Catherine-anne 

Hope you are well too. I've just started DR; so far so good. 
How was your week on the injections? I've heard they are worse than the nasal spray. Have you been really uncomfortable with all the eggs growing? 

Hope the scan goes well and EC is straightforward and you get lots of big beautiful eggs!


----------



## Catherine-anne

Hi soul sista.

I really hated the nasal spray that we get on long protocol. I used it 1st time round but 2nd time I took a bad reaction so now we do short protocol so no down r egging.  I much prefer it to be honest. I have to do 2 injections a day which isn't pleasant but u get used to it. My tummy is currently  like a pin cushion haha.
I got lots of follicles showing in my scan thanks. They want a couple to grow a bit bigger so my EC has been changed from Tuesday  to Wednesday . I can feel the Twinges and cramps from all the follicles growing and a bit bloated my jeans wouldn't fasten this morning. 

Are you down r egging for 4 weeks? I'm sure that's how long I did it for last time. It made me a bit weepy n crazy moods wings.  
The stimming doesn't cause me to have so much moods wings it's more the tiredness and bloating with that.

Wishing u all the best hun xx


----------



## Soul_sista

Hi Catherine-anne

Yes I am on the long protocol, DR with nasal spray for 3 weeks then got a scan, then we'll see about moving on to the injections. I'm def getting the tiredness and moods with the spray, but no headaches which I was dreading. Sounds like I've got bloating to look forward to as well! I'll stock up on leggings! Lol

So pleased you have lots of follicles that's great! Not long now until EC.

It is a really strange, tough journey that I never expected to be on. I keep telling myself this is the beginning of something incredible  and exciting,, rather than the end and last possible thing and if it doesn't work that's it. 

I see you have your girl. I'm guessing every single moment of meds and jabs and invasive scans was worth it to have your wee miracle.


----------



## Catherine-anne

Most definitely  hun. I forgotten how emotionally draining and difficult  this journey was. All thanks to my wee princess. Took us 2 full cycles to get her then tried with my frozen embies to get a wee sibling but failed. Vowed we wouldn't go through it again but here we r. So yes hun it's defo worth it.

Read a quote a while back summed it up really. Cant mind the exact worded but the gist of it was; something  worth having won't come easy n the more difficult  the journey the more u appreciate  the prize.

I have a day of from injections 2day as my EC is 2mrw. I'm hoping all the little ones caught up as they hoped.

Praying this is ur time hun   xx


----------



## Soul_sista

Thanks for your kind words Catherine-anne. Sounds like you've been on a long journey it's all ups and downs isn't it! Hope you don't mind me asking, but through the unsuccessful IVFs was there any indicator that helped explain the reason why TTC had been difficult, or did the process not really illuminate anything in particular? I'm just wondering if it not working sheds light on the unexplained bit of all this, as something positive to come out of an ultimately disappointing outcome? 

I'm feeling generally positive about things and hope I can maintain that for the weeks to come. Your story has definitely helped! Thank you. 

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Soul_sista

How ya doin' Dawny? Thinking of you and hoping you're well.


----------



## Catherine-anne

Not really hun..My very 1st cycle was long protocol (Down regulating then stimulating) I got over 23 eggs but only 1 decent embryo.
My 2nd cycle short protocol (just stimulating  no down regulating) 13 eggs and 4 decent embryos. 1 put bk. Which is now my 4 yr old girl.
3 frozen. We got 2 surviving the thaw and both put back. 1 excellent quality 1 not so much but failed. No reason why.
So this time it's same as my successful treatmemt so fingers crossed we get same results.
This time I've got 11 eggs and ill find out 2mrw how many fertilise. It's all just a waiting game. My advice is just take each stage a step at a time. Yes our main goal is to have a baby but my goals r set out to get to next stage as so much can happen. I've had 2 cycles stopped prior to simms.  I've heard so many ladies not have any fertilised  eggs etc etc. So take it 1 stage at a time hun xx


----------



## Soul_sista

Great advice. It's all one big leap of faith and there is no way of knowing what could happen at any stage. It's frustrating. Shouldn't take anything for granted though - that's something I've definitely had to learn and accept!

Good luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## Catherine-anne

Hope ur doing well soul sista.

I got 5 fertilised and embryologist  called today (day3) to say 1 not so good. 1 good and 3 great so we're going to blastocyst stage (5days) transfer is Monday.

Xx


----------



## Soul_sista

Doing just fine thank you. Almost doubting if the spray is actually working as really not had any major symptoms other than tiredness. Hope thats normal! Started my period as expected today which is good I think. 

Great news about your embies Catherine-anne, all the best for tomorrow. It's very exciting! x


----------



## Soul_sista

Ok, second week of the spray and I want to eat everything in sight! Still feeling really tired literally in my bed by 9.30am! Anyone have any other symptoms at this stage? Hope all is working as it should be, getting a little worried I'm not actually DR'ing. My period has been pretty light (sorry tmi) not unusual for me but thought it might be different with the drugs and all. 
Got my first scan next week, so I guess I'll find out.  The waiting is the hardest part for sure! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

I'm just posting a link to the general board guidelines, pregnancy and parenting info and moderation of posts info as I've been updating and tidying the Scotland boards a bit.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=338035.0

If there's anything else you'd like to see on the Scotland board please pm me 

Sending lots of positive vibes your way 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Soul_sista

Hi Ladies 
Just a wee update. Had my first scan after starting the injections. They said the lining is looking lovely and thick with three layers exactly what they want to see. However the eggs are lagging behind a bit. I had two at 13mm, two at 11mm and the rest below 10mm. I've been doing the injections for 7 days so far. They said they would have expected the egg growth to be in line with the endometrium, but it's a little behind. They are not upping the dose, just giving them more time. Got another scan in three days to see how they are getting on. 

I feel a bit deflated   I know things can change over the next few days, but I sensed a little disappointment from them and that has thrown me a bit!  I've read about people who have had a spurt of growth. I guess these things can't be rushed and obviously my ovaries have decided they will do this in their own good time!

Hope you are all doing well?
x


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi soulsista. Sorry I haven't been on the forum for a wee bit. Unfortunately our first attempt failed. Started bleeding at 8dp5dt but we have two frozen so will hopefully go for FET sometime in the next few months. We are going on holiday on Wednesday which I am SO looking forward to. Then after that going to focus on getting fit and healthy.
So how are things going with you, things must have progressed a bit since you last posted?? I really hope all has been going well and you get the result you want. Keeping everything crossed for you.
How are you doing Catherine-Anne honey? X x


----------



## Soul_sista

Hi Dawny 
I'm so sorry to hear that. Did they give you any reason/rationale why? I hope your holiday gave you some time and space away from it all to chill and regroup. It is such an emotional and physical investment for us ladies.

Things are going well...I think. I stimmed for a week longer than expected as eggs were a wee bit slow to mature. Was in every other day for scans, luckily I was on leave from work so no biggie. The injections were so much easier than I thought they'd be. Finally triggered and got 11 eggs (expected 10) which they were happy with, 7 fertilised which they said was a normal rate, 3 dropped off after 3 days, 1 was doing well but a bit behind, and 2 were looking good quality and doing well. I was a bit disappointed as was hoping for more for freezing options. Anyway, day of ET the embryologist met with us and said that the two good ones were still looking good but hadn't quite made it to full blast, the third was a little behind still. They recommended keeping that one growing for potential freezing and transferring the 2 good early blasts. I was a bit shocked I didn't think they would ever suggest putting two back. 
Transfer went 'perfect' (their words) and I am currently 10dp5dt. However it's not all been smooth, at 6dp I developed symptoms of OHSS. Bloated, sore, just felt awful.  Called the unit and they had me in the next day, scanned and said it was secondary OH as I hadn't overstimulated in terms of no. of eggs. The nurse even said it could be a good sign, as HcG from pregnancy can prompt late onset OHSS.  They took bloods (7dp) and I was to be back in two days later (Monday/yesterday). Things got worse over the weekend and I could barely stand or sleep or sit I was so uncomfortable. I also now had pain in my lungs. This alarmed them when I went in for my follow up and they said I may have blood clots which can be a result of OHSS (because all your blood vessels basically leak fluid into your body yuk!) which explains the lung pain. They took more bloods, weight etc and I had to go down to the X-ray dept for a chest X-ray. Wasn't happen to be X-rays given I could be pregnant but the ACU Dr said ruling out a clot took precedent. That showed there was fluid in my lungs so I was then send to gaenacology ward for assessment, which was looking like an overnight stay; I thought I'd be there half an hour when I came in that morning! They did an ECG and a senior Dr saw me and said that on paper I looked bad, but having met me I was looking well enough to go home with blood thinning injections, ted stockings and was told to drink lots of water. They didn't think it was worth risking a CT scan to check for a clot at this point. 

Since then, my lungs are still sore I can't sleep lying down also not helping is that since about 4dp I've had really sore boobs which has never been a symptom of mine at any point in my natural cycle, so can't lie on my side to sleep. Other symptoms: need the loo in middle of night, crazy hunger pangs, cramps in last few days, but I am well aware that all of these could be progesterone. 

So I have been feeling quite positive about things until yesterday when I was at the hospital. I saw the nurse writing my notes and she wrote 'neg. HcG - too soon' which I'm assuming means no HcG detectable in my blood. However the first set of bloods took a day or two to come through I think, so I don't know if she was going by my 7dp blood sample or my 9dp sample (taken that day). If it was the 9dp then surely that means I'm not pregnant as would it not be showing by then? But then why not do the CT scan if they know I'm not likely to be pregnant? I've been feeling a bit low since then. Can a tiny little sqirt of progesterone really cause all those symptoms, even the OHSS?  My test day is Saturday and I really don't have an inkling what the result might be. I have another checkup at the ACU tomorrow so could ask them if the 9dp blood showed any HcG, but I'm too scared of what they might say. 

Sorry for the rant! There's just so much to deal with I never expected. And we actually didn't have any to freeze so if it doesn't work this time we'd have to do the the long protocol again I think which I had really hoped to avoid.


----------



## Soul_sista

Hi 
Just wanted to update - I got a BFP over the weekend on my OTD! I couldn't believe it, I really thought it wouldn't be positive. Currently 17dp5dt and praying everything goes well. Still battling the OHSS but it's slowly getting better. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and i wish you all the luck in the world for the future. x


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Aw that's wonderful news - congratulations!! You must be delighted. We are just on our way up to Dundee just now to get out review appointment so hopefully we'll be a bit further forward. But has given me a wee boost that it CAN work! So happy for you. X x


----------



## Soul_sista

That's so kind of you Dawny, thank you. It's a long road still, but I'm just taking it a day at a time. Still a bit shell shocked I think, but we are unbelievably happy without a doubt. Have first scan in 3 weeks so just praying for everything to keep going well. 

I hope your appointment goes well and you can have a clear plan of what's next, and what's been learned from this cycle. 
xx


----------



## Soul_sista

Hi
Just wanted to post a quick update and give anyone reading this hope that IVF can work.
I had my 7 week scan today and they saw two sacs! Each one had a little baby with a heartbeat going like the clappers. It was incredible. There was amazingly a third sac but they couldn't see anything in it. The nurse said both babies looked fantastic. 

I know how scary and intrusive the IVF process is. But it can work and it can be life changing. It's a long road no matter where you are in the process, but like you said Catherine-Ann, one step at a time and it's manageable.

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope everything goes great looking forward. 
xxx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Aww, that's so lovely. What an amazing feeling that must have been. Hope your pregnancy continues to go smoothly. 
Well, feel a bit better after getting our review. She went through our cycle and said there was no obvious reason it failed as the embryos were top quality (which we were not aware of at the time). She said it was like "rolling a three sided dice". She said we'd hopefully be starting our FET on my October period and advised of the drugs I'd be on (back on the Buserelin for DR). If that doesn't work, we have our final fresh cycle on the NHS to go and she said they would up my dose of gonal F as my egg production last time was a little on the low side given the number of follies I had. So fingers crossed for this go. Trying to stay positive. Will keep you updated. So happy to hear your good news. X x


----------



## loopylulu888

Any self funding egg sharing ninewellers out there ? 

The hubby and I are thinking about ttc baby #2 - I want a sibling for Jacob close in age so the only option for us atm is egg sharing - I'm wondering if anyone knows much more about how I'd go about it ?


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi loopylulu, sorry I don't know anything about it. Assume you'll have already got yourself back on the ivf treadmill, so I hope it's going well for you!

AFM that's us back at ninewells after coming to the top of the list again. Pray for 5th time lucky...


----------



## Gem15

Hi nicky_nacky_noo. Just reading your signature and you've been through a real tough time!! Praying this is your time now  
Is it FET again this time?

I'm glad someone has posted on here as it looks really quiet recently!  
I'm just waiting on AF for our FET.


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Gem,

No, this was a fresh attempt. Unfortunately didn't get any to freeze so everything is riding on this wee one!

My one BFP was with frozen, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Gem15

What stage are you at with tx? X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Had tx today. Things seemed pretty negative all round, but I got a wee shot of the gas and air. Yucky!


----------



## loopylulu888

Good luck Nicky nackey noo  x


----------



## Gem15

Hi loopylulu!

Where are you at with treatment now? Xx


----------



## Bookworm85

Hi - i live in Scotland (Fife region), myself and my husband have been placed on IVF list and waiting our first appointment, really have no idea what to expect, how its works, clueless.com. Any information or words of wisdom would be great. I am currently on 2nd round of clomid which hopefully works so i don't have to go this far but would like to prepare us for what is to possibly come   thanks so much x


----------



## Bibbidi

I've disappeared for a few years...and sad to see the Ninewells post is a bit inactive...so giving it a wee boost!

We're looking to start FET for baby no2

How is everyone else?

xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Bibbidi,

Welcome back and Good luck with baby no 2! When do you start? 

All is good with me, thanks.... It is quiet here isn't it!

NNN


----------



## Bibbidi

It's very quiet!  I've had issues getting on with my phone too - so slow to reply  

We have our review apt at start of Oct before being put on waiting list - think it's then 2-3 months.  I'm not getting any younger and don't like thought of letting those frozen embies perish so we're back!

How are things with you NNN?! x


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi bibbidi, ive been swamped and this is the first time on fertility friends in ages!

Fingers crossed, things are continuing well. Thats us 18 weeks now! I would be the same as you if i had the chance...unfortunately we had none to freeze. Not long until october now!


----------



## pixy9

Hello this thread pretty inactive starting out FET in October 4 years after ivf success at ninewells anyone else cycling at same time. Xx


----------



## Lily99

Hi @pixy9, I am about to start IVF at Ninewells, can I ask what is the latest with you? I am struggling to find others going/went through IVF at Ninewells this year...


----------



## Lily99

Anyone here is or will be going through IVF / ICSI at Ninewells, Dundee? 
We are having our first appointment with them in two weeks time and would love to hear stories, no idea what to expect. Thank you!


----------

